# Would you start a new job?



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello fertility friends

As my heading says, for you ladies who have already experienced the trials and tribulations of treatment, would you start a new job?

I think deep down I know the answer but I have been offered such a good opportunity, more money, closer to home, more annual leave! It is just such bad timing! My current employer knows my situation and we have a great relationship, he is so flexible and relaxed, the hospital is 10minutes from my current work place which makes life easier. I have my pre IUI teaching tomorrow, and it is looking like end sept, beg oct for treatment because they are so short staffed. This will be my first cycle. I fell pg naturally in march but MMC in may


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hey tiggs such a hard decision 

I put my life and job on in hold for a couple of years whilst cycling and know it can be hard

One question I would ask is what maternity benefits do you get now if you did fall pg. often new employers only give benefits if you have worked with them for so Long before getting pg? Wold that be a if issue to your finances?

Would you put treatments on hold for your new job if required? How would you feel having to ask for time off in new job for tx?

Can see the benefits happier in new job, better money?! You wouldn't have been looking if you we happy where you are.

Hard decision, don't envy you but hope you get to the right decision for you

Let us know what you decide and sooooo good luck with your tx really hope you are successful this time 

Bjb xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Go for it! honestly you can put so much on hold for such a long time.  If your lucky enough to get pg the rest will work it self out.  I would just check how long you have to be in your new job before you qualify for smp.  It took me 6 and a half years to get my bfp, dont waste your life waiting, it will work out i promise. x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I would say definitely! Hopefully you won't be on the journey for too much longer but, the thing is , you just don't know. Don't let life pass you by- the whole thing is hard enough, without looking back and feeling like you wasted opportunities too. X


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankyou so much for your replies.

I really am torn! Part of me thinks just take a risk, it could be another few years until I get pg, if at all
And part if me thinks I need to give having a family my best shot and I can't have everything! I really wouldnt feel comfortable taking tie off as soon as I have started, it's not in my nature to go sick. I feel that I am in a no win situation, delaying tx isn't an option, we have been offered this funded and I would be a fool to turn it Down. I wish I had a crystal ball! Regarding smp, my current employer, who I have been with for 6 years pays smp and not a penny over


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tiggs

Would your new job except you starting a bit later? eg after your treatment, not that they need to know thats the reason.  Then if it works turn the job down and stay with current employer so that your entitled to smp, but if it fails more over to your new job.

I do know what a predicament it is cos i stayed with my employers for 7 years, and the main reason for that is cos they have been so easy going regarding me having treatment.


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cow eyes, thanks or replying, with regards to starting a bit later It's a tricky one isn't it? It's not a question I could ask at interview stage. The start time at new job is 9.30 am and first hospital appointments are 8.40 so I don't think I would be very late, it's just so hard, I have no idea what kind of employers they are. I have a second interview soon so if it seems appropriate I may ask if there is any flexibility with hours. I would have no problem working late if it meant being able to start later


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I would enquire whether the new employer would be able to offer any form of flexitime, to counter the later starts?

Re SMP - I would look at it this way, you are part of a couple. Is your partner in a position that if you took the job and fell pregnant within 12 months that he could support the hole family? If so, then realistically you'll not been in a significantly worse place and maybe a far better one workwise.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Definitely!  go for it... if you are sure it's a job you would like if treatment was not a factor.  I have started three new jobs in the time that I was having treatment and my current employer still managed to have me working there for 5 and a half years prior to me starting maternity leave.  Those recent five and a half years at work have been great.  If I had stayed in the job that I was working in when I started treatment I would have been doing the same job with no real prospects for the last 13 years or so.  I would have been bored out of my mind by now!  Did you take the job?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If I could go back and do it all again, the one thing I would not do is to put my life - job, career etc. - on hold because of infertility. Go for it. Jump off the IF tx bridge when you have to. You can always tell your new employers you have a medical procedure planned but not what it is. And if it works, well employment laws protect you. If it doesn't, you'll have time to gauge whether your employer will be sympathetic before your next round. 

C~x


----------

